
Capsule Networks – A group of neurons which uses vectors to represent an object - atulkrishna10
https://theailearner.com/2019/01/21/capsule-networks/
======
ipunchghosts
This article is completely wrong. It's already been proven that unless you
have the reconstruction penalty, capsules naturally don't capture orientation
and work similar to bag of words models.

~~~
pkang77
Can you pls give me the links where you have read this(Any research article or
blog). Thanks

------
sgt101
Please, please do not call activation functions neurons! A neuron is a name
for a type of cell in animal brains which has several variants, many
modalities of behaviour (chemical, electrical, temporal) and which we are
making many new discoveries about as our technology advances.

~~~
twtw
Does it also bother you when people talk about using a "mouse" to move "files"
to their "desktop?"

~~~
sgt101
Only if they use the analogy to do things like convince people that mice carry
little red lights on their tummies.

------
1024core
The first sentence:

> Since 2012 with the introduction of AlexNet, convolutional neural
> networks(CNNs) are being used as sole resource for many wide range image
> problems.

Um, CNNs have been around for 30 years as neural networks.

